# Is it safe to buy from this site?



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

New here. I just found this one tonight. I belong to the archery network, this one may be better. I noticed a couple guys on here that are on that site also. I found this site in my quest to find a good used bow. I have an old Hoyt Magnatec Xt2000. It's been a good bow, I've shot a lot of deer with it, but man these new bows are awesome. I don't know if I can afford a switchback XT. I think a good used Legacy or maybe a nice bowtech with those binary cams. Does anyone have experience buying anything off this site? Is it safe?


----------



## A.D.D.Hunter75 (Jan 29, 2006)

I haven't any problems so far buying stuff of the site. Just before you buy look on the traders feedback for the person you're going to buy from.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT. check trader feedback, but almost everyone on here is very honest.


----------



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. There are quite a few bows for sale. This is much better than ebay! Where do I find a traders feedback?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Yea you might want to look at the traders feedback before you buy from them


----------



## menaztricks (Apr 2, 2006)

DocB said:


> Thanks guys. There are quite a few bows for sale. This is much better than ebay! Where do I find a traders feedback?


Traders feedback forum: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Like anything else Doc...there's always a risk.

Couple things to keep you safe and good...

ALWAYS
get a tele # and talk to the person wehn at all possible.
If selling offer your tee # to answer questions if only in a PM.
Highlight and right click adn copy the user name of the person your thinking of dealing with. Go to the Trader's Feedback section and click "search" Paste the name there and see whan kind of transactions they had in the past...if any.

I have probably 50-60 transactions and I despise Ebay now after getting such deals on here withno extra fees and blah blah blah.

This is the best site for archery on the net bar none. 
Welcome.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT DocB. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Moonlightarcher (May 29, 2006)

*Where archers hang out*

Like all archers who are looking for used bow, I had been on Ebay and also Yahoo too. There were limited stuff you could found there, used stuff I meant. Here you would get a more honest and detail descriptions of the archery stuff they put out for trade or sell. Like what is showed on the home page of this forum 'archers helpping archers'. I kind of identify with that. Welcome and enjoy...!! But still, necessary precaution is still needed. Go to the feedback page, you would find what you need... And mostly there are good and honest people here..


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I have bought a bunch of stuff off of people here and never had a problem, like said above check feedback ,get a real name and phone number and I also like to check post counts to see how often they are on the boards, chances are you will get a good dealing..


----------



## forgeguy (Mar 9, 2006)

*trustworthy site*

i have bought several items no problem.got some stuff before 
they got my payment.people here go above and beyond to 
help you.BEST SITE


----------

